# Locals on clubs.



## csgreen1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you guys think its fair or not to let locals on your club.As long as they follow the rules whats not fair about it? They can help look after things when no ones around.


----------



## dixie (Aug 5, 2005)

What difference can it make where someone lives? thats a new one on me. As long as they agree to follow the rules. With gas prices the way they are, It just makes sense to find a place close to home. 2.23 for reg here this morning.


----------



## Harvester (Aug 5, 2005)

Already gotem there.  Just wish Rod or I could catchem.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Aug 5, 2005)

There money is green ain't it?
I'm with everybody else- as long as they follow the rules what difference does it make what their zip code is.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Aug 5, 2005)

*Locals on clubs*

Shoot, if we didn't allow locals on our club, I wouldn't be there, and I found the property and started it to begin with. The real bonus that we have found is that one or more of our folks are on site at least every week, year round.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 5, 2005)

*I'll Start it*

Their money is Green and who cares about the zip code But now really it just all depends on the person or persons I have seen it go both ways where Locals would bring in the friends during the week days knowing no club members would be there, Wrong two of us was still there, So I'll just leave it at that....


----------



## csgreen1 (Aug 5, 2005)

But a out of towner(is that a word) could also try and slip some buddies in during the week thinking no one would be there  .So i guess it does just depend on the person not where they bed down.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 5, 2005)

*there are quite a few clubs like that*

that don't allow locals  

which I think is wrong in the first place, I have a few locals on my club (1/2 my members) live no more than 15mins away from the property which is great for me, being that I live 4 hours away...
they ran off a few poachers and some people "just looking around" off our place many times, and this was in the middle of the week at 1pm or so, they busted a few at night during the off season riding around etc...

they keep the food plots up, keep trails mowed, and just about anything else they can do being they are so close and for that I cut some $$ off the lease dues for the extra help.
 

the big bonus is they know just about everyone around there so they know who should or shoudn't be on the property  

it is a win win for everybody, it kills me that some clubs won't allow any locals, money all spends the same and no matter where you come from if they are honest people you don't have anything to worry about


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 5, 2005)

csgreen1 said:
			
		

> whats not fair about it?


I don't think it has anything to do with being fair.. It has a lot more to do with PRESSURE. Locals on a lease keep the pressure on the lease.. Most non residents lucky enough to have a place of their own only get to visit every couple weeks (unless they are obsessed and self employed like me   )
As far as fair goes.. Most non residents don't see where it's fair to have locals paying the same amount of money and being there everyday, after work, before work, just driving through.. etc... when the non resident dosn't get that same ability. I have hunted leases where I was the ONLY non local,, and it sucks to work 2 weeks,, drive 6 hours only to find soda cans, cigarett butts, and candy wrappers under "YOUR" stand. .and then to find out ole Jim shot a goodun out of your stand thursday morning before work   
Here we go... let it rip


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 5, 2005)

locals or not, some members will always try to sneak in the occasional friend ever now and then. We've had some of the visitors show up with out the member. I think it could be good and bad, but their $$ is the same as mine, just show up unannounced a couple of times during a week, and most of the time you can take care of the situation.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 6, 2005)

a lot of locals in our club of which I am one. at least a third are on the property more than I and my property adjoins the lease. With work, raising a family and other activities especially during the school year(hunting seasons), I'm not able to be on they place as much as you would think. As far as pressure I guess I just ain't that jealous of someone harvesting a nice deer when they spend more time on stand than me. Heck I'm thrilled when any member takes a nice one! If all those near the coast wouldn't fish while I'm not there maybe I could catch a nice grouper or cobe the 1 weekend I may get a chance to drop a line in the ocean. 
Hunting pressure is a fact of life for most of us we just need to chill and make the best of it. Sure I would love to be the only one to hunt a 1000 acre tract and there by stand a reasonable chance to harvest a monster buck but not to the extent that I would discriminate against someone because they lived a lot closer to the property than me. Too much in life is more important than being so jealous over hunting deer to keep "locals" out of the club.
Good ethical hunters are a treasure for a club president and those that break the rules are a scourge. You can find both close to home and far away.
Sorry for the vent---I just get a little tired of all this jealousy amongst hunters. I have run a club since '87 and it just seems to be a problem with at least 1 or 2 every year. I'm sure a lot of other club pres' see the same thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2005)

I believe that locals should be allowed in clubs if their heart is in the right place. It`s an added benefit to have them because they generally know whats goin` on in the area. There is always the chance that they might have hunted the area long in the past and it hurts to have that taken away. As far as bein` able to hunt more, it ain`t their fault they live there. If you`re worried they might kill "your" deer, well, I`ve always said that a deer doesn`t belong to anybody until they can put their hands on it. Jealousy and greed has no place in the woods and folks that have that mindset will hunt where they please if the chance arises. Knowin` that someone might be there might put a stop to some of the trespassin` goin` on. Plus, locals can sometimes open doors that would remain closed to folks that "ain`t from around here."


----------



## smitty (Aug 7, 2005)

*Locals on Lease?*

Like any club you have good members,great members and ones you'd just like to get rid of  Like work you really just try to get aling,alot of people don't like my situtation.I hunt 3-5 days a week every week of the season....  Don't hate on me,get a job like mine...Be broke and enjoy your off time.  I work the weekends and hunt the week days when you regular joes are working,less pressure and I keep the locals off the property .Once the season starts the pressure has been around for months before


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2005)

smitty said:
			
		

> Don't hate on me,get a job like mine...Be broke and enjoy your off time.


Or, Do like I did and Lease the land yourself.. that way you control who comes and goes,, how many and when.. Like I said.. I'm Obessesed and self employed.. I may be there mid week,, friday thru sunday, saturday thru monday.. you just never know.. I only have my self and 1 other person (another central FL friend) on my lease.. and a good neighbor across the street from the property who keeps an eye on things when i'm not there...... It's amazing what a gift of deer meat will do for ya


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Locals*

We have 5 locals that don't work and they are there everyday.  It's just to much pressure on the deer.  I didn't see deer after November 8th last year or any tracks for that matter because of all the preassure on the deer.    

Darrell


----------



## willhunt (Aug 7, 2005)

*It's happened to me...*

There are two Temple-Inland leases on the road I live on, one of them just a mile and a half away.  I've tried for several years now to get in one of them but have been told on two separate occasions that they don't want locals in their club because "they'd hunt it too much."

Most of these guys come out of Whitfield County and I've talked to a few who seemed to be nice enough but evidentally the fact that I drive by their clubs every day and "know where the deer cross" outweighs the fact that I could be like an on site caretaker/watchman.

By the way, you can always tell when deer season opens up, there's always a bunch of Bojangles sacks and Krystal cups thrown out on the side of the road.

I guess what bothers me the most is that they don't know me or what kind of hunter I am, and I'm being judged because of where I live.  This is just one more example of how hunting is going downhill and how hunters are being divided among ourselves.

wh


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2005)

> I guess what bothers me the most is that they don't know me or what kind of hunter I am, and I'm being judged because of where I live. This is just one more example of how hunting is going downhill and how hunters are being divided among ourselves.


I don't think you're being judged,, (maybe you are) but I think it has much more to do with the amount of pressure you are like ly to put on the property than those who only hunt it on weekends or vacation days.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2005)

Willhunt, that`s what I was gettin` at in my post. I don`t think it`s fair to keep a man out just because he lives close by. To me it would be an advantage to have you in that club. I feel for you.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 7, 2005)

Funny thing I noticed here is the out of staters complaining about the locals.

I gues they screwed up there own state so they got to cross the state line and screw ours up as well.


----------



## captainhook (Aug 7, 2005)

You can get the wrong sort of people in your club from any state or city. Where someone lives doesn't make them bad or good. You just have to make sure everyone follows the rules or they are history.


----------



## short stop (Aug 7, 2005)

different strokes for different folks --I have been the  local on many a club around my house .Tried to help members by telling them about the deer I saw on a regular basis  then  have been singled out for''  killing all the deer '' only to have killed none , done my share of work for zero $   , time vs money  compared to a paying weekend or vacation member  was nearly 3 to 1  , with me on the short stick --I  passed on many many small 8 pointers  only to see them on the QDM members  4 wheeler  and say nothing about a deer ''THAT LOOKED BIGGER IN THE SCOPE''   . I have found out the hard way  to just  do what your capable of ,keep your mouth shut, let others do there thing  right or wrong , just enjoy having a place close to home to hunt. Short Stop


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 8, 2005)

Beagler said:
			
		

> Funny thing I noticed here is the out of staters complaining about the locals.
> 
> I gues they screwed up there own state so they got to cross the state line and screw ours up as well.



Thats right,, ,We shot everything that moved,,decimated our deer, hogs and turkey,,  dumped our trash everywhere so high you can't see the woods for all the trash piles, burned down all our trees, and just SCREWED UP OUR OWN STATE... So now it's our turn to do the same to YOURS... 
What an azzanine reply


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 8, 2005)

short stop said:
			
		

> different strokes for different folks --I have been the  local on many a club around my house .Tried to help members by telling them about the deer I saw on a regular basis  then  have been singled out for''  killing all the deer '' only to have killed none , done my share of work for zero $   , time vs money  compared to a paying weekend or vacation member  was nearly 3 to 1  , with me on the short stick --I  passed on many many small 8 pointers  only to see them on the QDM members  4 wheeler  and say nothing about a deer ''THAT LOOKED BIGGER IN THE SCOPE''   . I have found out the hard way  to just  do what your capable of ,keep your mouth shut, let others do there thing  right or wrong , just enjoy having a place close to home to hunt. Short Stop



Well said SS. 
I think locals are a plus to be able to keep an eye on the place especially if there are a lot of members that live far away. On the other hand I think local hunters may tend to put more pressure on the deer than those members living out of the county or a hour or more drive away.
We took in a couple of locals for the upcoming season, I'll take a wait and see attitude about the detriments of this.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 8, 2005)

*Will try one this year //////////*

we have one local hunter,    this year in Washington co ,   always wanted one before  , but this will be the first year  ,   looking forward to Mike helping us with  the food plots and  watching over the land when most of us are,nt there               most of the  old members that were wth me a few years ago , would not have a local , in the club ,and they  did;nt want   cop's or firefighter  , or any one hunting  THERE DEER DURING THE WEEK /////      I,am so glad they bought there own land and now , they can control it and kill all the small bucks they see /////////               ( all they need now is a fence around there  place so they can keep the small ones in )      
  you never know about any one till you really get to hunt with them,     most of the time you can tell when meet them ,  if they don't share and if there not nice to other's   we get rid of them //////      the deer , land and stands  belong to  ALL MEMBER 'S //////////
   I can't stand  sorry club's w/ sorry leaders that treat people  like dirt ,  control freaks  
  that  think they know everything  ( larry )                  in hancock co  (  not er )        sorry for the vent     
      w/t


----------



## diamondback (Aug 8, 2005)

*this is why*

I dont worry about hunting clubs any more.sounds like people are either so jealous of other hunters success or are just plain greedy.thats what happen when money gets involved.The last club I was in the local had the lease and the only place he advertised for members was in the south fla papers just so he would have the place during the week to himself.Only thing bout this is the fla boys will out bid the locals eventually.I think thats why its almost impossible to find a lease in south ga. without paying big bucks.I hunt almost exclusively wmas and dont have nearly as many problems such as spot hogs,people walking by you at 8:30 in the morning,and being kicked out just because you are a better hunter than the other members and kill some deers.just  be glad there are public hunting areas cause if not I would either quit hunting of poach off of the out of staters land during the week and I dont think I am the only person  that feels this way.That is why poacing and tresspassing is so bad now.Its not that I cant afford to hunt clubs, but when its cheaper to go and buy sirloin than it would be to kill a limit of deer Ill pay the 19 dollars.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 8, 2005)

> poach off of the out of staters land during the week


WOW,, That sure says a lot about the integrity of a man...


----------



## diamondback (Aug 8, 2005)

*just making a point*

I would more than likely quit and just fish year round.take it out of context if you like but you dont know me or my integrity.


----------



## wildcats (Aug 8, 2005)

this post is a great example of what hunting is quickly becoming.........the organizations and individuals against this great heritage just have to set back and watch us fall apart from within


----------



## satchmo (Aug 8, 2005)

*locals*

I don't take locals (within one and a hafe + hours) .I don't care what other people are doing. My experience with local hunters is that they bring people with them when the out of towners are not around. Jump in the woods every day after work. Most of my members are at least two + hours away. Some as far as South Florida, A 12 hour drive. I let the locals know my intentions and most of them are glad as they can be. We bring in more money to the local economy than the locals will ever do during the deer and turkey season, that is what keeps some towns ALIVE for the year. 
The people that are serious around here will either join a club, knock a door for permission,lease their owne land, or hunt public land.  Out of towners don't have the advantage that we do, but they do have the money We either don't or won't spend it to hunt five miles from the house. 
Prime example. I live in Ellijay, fair deer hunting. I drive two hours to summerville to hunt. I could'nt get into a club here because I am not paying 900 dollars to hunt around here on private land when there is so much public land to scout and hunt all year. The pros of not haveing locals far outweighs the cons.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 8, 2005)

we have nothing but locals in our club. We have rules and all go by the rules. If by chance we get someone in the club that doesn't the nezt year they will not be invited back.
There's no doubt about it everyone hunts the rfirst weekend. But after 2 or three weeks there's hardly anyone  there.
After all some in the club have tractors  to plant the food plots. and take care of the land.
We all live nearby so we can work together to improve the hunting. 
People who complain about the locals seem to forget if you get broke down or need help who is goina help you. It's goina be the locals.
Also every once in a while you see in GON letters out of state Folks complaining about something about . How much money they send for this and that and they should be treasted with more respect. Well treat the locals with more and perhaps it will pay dividends.
Besides the way the land is being sold here in Ga.  there wiull not be anywhere to hunt at all.
Perhaps my reply to this thread was harsh for that I apologize.
However there's no doubt about it that hunters need to stick together. and at times I wonder if we are. 
THe main thing we are all SPORTSMEN  Lets not give the anti folks amunition to use against us.
Treat all with respect were ever each is from.
Do unto others the way you want others to do unto you.

Yours in Spoirt
Beagler


----------



## Randy (Aug 8, 2005)

What's not fair is...............

Somebody else trying to tell you what is not fair in your club.  I have no problems with locals but I do not allow crossbows unless your are physically handicapped.  It is my lease and it is fair that I set the rules like I want them.  I will find club members that agree with MY rules.  That is the good thing about being president of a club.  It can be my way or the highway!!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 8, 2005)

It is like anything else, you can get some good ones or some bad ones. If you let the local poacher in your club to keep an eye on things don't expect him to change his way of 'hunting'. If you let someone who is an ethical hunter in, he isn't going to immediately turn into a poacher. Just as you should do with all members, do your homework first and ask around about how folks feel about the person and what they have to say about them. Just because they are local doesn't make them bad, but it doesn't make them an outstanding club member either.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 8, 2005)

orig post by N.

"I believe that locals should be allowed in clubs if their heart is in the right place. It`s an added benefit to have them because they generally know whats goin` on in the area. There is always the chance that they might have hunted the area long in the past and it hurts to have that taken away. As far as bein` able to hunt more, it ain`t their fault they live there. If you`re worried they might kill "your" deer, well, I`ve always said that a deer doesn`t belong to anybody until they can put their hands on it. Jealousy and greed has no place in the woods and folks that have that mindset will hunt where they please if the chance arises. Knowin` that someone might be there might put a stop to some of the trespassin` goin` on. Plus, locals can sometimes open doors that would remain closed to folks that "ain`t from around here."

Amen!  It not about where you are from but what kind of person you are.  I have folks in my club in Harris County who have land and homes nexts to our lease and other of us live one to several hours away.  Each person I have in the club is there because of what type of hunter and friend he is not because of where he lives.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Aug 8, 2005)

> Funny thing I noticed here is the out of staters complaining about the locals. I guess they screwed up there own state so they got to cross the state line and screw ours up as well.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 9, 2005)

*Again*

I guess people don't read all that is written . People in here think that I don't take locals because they live too close. Not the case. I can't get locals (who have been hunting there all their lives) to come up with the money it takes to lease a tract of land. No one wants to pay 700.00 to walk out their back door to hunt, if they do they would be members too. My guys from Florida are not the ones dumping all the trash on our lease, and I could go on, and on. 
I don't want to get too political but the members in my club will bring thousands of dollars into the economy, with hotel rentals, grocerys, going out to eat,etc. 
So far the locals (in my case) don't want to hunt my lease or they would show up when they say or at least call me to let me know they are not comming.Three times they have not showed up. They are the ONLY ones that have not showed up when they tell me they will. If you are a local and want to talk to me my number is 706-273-0300. I ain't out to hurt anybodys feelings, but leases cost dearly nowdays. I have to take people that will pay their membership, and no I don't have time to wait for two months for an answer. Why will people from ten hours away show up and people ten mins away won't even call me back to say they are not comming. I live two hours from the prop myself, and gas is not free.


----------

